

Ask HN: What 5 memories are you most fond of from your childhood? - gamechangr

I&#x27;m trying to make a meaningful connection with my son and build memories he will never forget. Thanks.
======
codegeek
The most meaningful connection that a child never forgets is one where parents
and family spend a lot of time with them and actively participate in their
daily routine. It does not matter what you do but spending the time with them
is key. In fact, the little things are more memorable than say a family
vacation to Hawaii. Kids want to spend time with you, they want your
attention, they want you to listen to them and if you do these, they will
remember.

You can surely do a few activities as a routine with them. For example, I pick
up my kids from daycare every day and my kids know that they will expect daddy
to come pick them up. They love that while my wife drops them in the morning.

~~~
gamechangr
My dad took me to donuts every Sat morning. You're right...the little things
:)

------
tjr
Mostly fairly mundane things, and especially fairly mundane things that were
done over and over. For example, going regularly to the nearby dimestore for a
toy and candy. Going to the grocery store. Going to the diner for soup and a
sandwich. Going to the library.

The "really special" "unique" activities that I'm sure my parents did with me?
I usually hardly remember them, because we just did them once. It was the
stuff we did every week or every month that seems to have stuck with me. But
probably not so much things done every _day_ , as that was evidently "too
mundane".

~~~
gamechangr
so build a certain specific memory by making a habit that is not daily, but
repeated.

I can do that.

------
JoePantoliano
Just act like a cartoon.

